

New courses added to Coursera (Humanities, Medicine, ...) - skb_
https://www.coursera.org/

======
dudurocha
Is nice to see courses overlap, like 2 classes of Algorithms. It'll make
better courses.

And I have to tell you, guys, how much a thrill I feel with these online
courses. As a comp. eng. student in brazil, being able to watch classes from
stanford and berkely, but not only this, being able to attend classes given by
the guys who wrote the books I study with ( Sedgewick and Ullman, for example)
makes me very excited and happy. I love living in the 2000!

~~~
temuze
I took Sedgewick's class in Princeton :) Fantastic class - one of my
favorites.

------
waterlesscloud
I'm pretty happy with the Crypto class Coursera is running right now. The
lectures are pretty info-dense and the homework promotes at least some
thinking.

I think it's better than the AI class I did the first go around.

The best of these classes for me so far, though, is the MITx class on circuits
and electronics. The professor is fantastic- great at explaining things and
obviously having fun teaching the class. The homework is challenging, at least
for me, and I feel like I'm learning a huge amount. Very very pleased with
that one.

~~~
evoxed
My only complaint about MITx is that the audio is occasionally quite poor and
not simply due to the compression. A microphone switch could go a long way for
clearer voices (esp. helpful for the faster playback, but also for regular
devices at regular speed).

------
aseembehl
Wow! This is great news. I have finished 2 Coursera courses already and
currently enrolled in 2. These classes have been the best education I have
received till date. I will vouch for them any day.

------
samuel
All courses on a single page: <https://www.coursera.org/courses>

I see some overlap among the Algorithms classes: Algorithms I,II from
Princeton and Design and Analysis of Algorthms I(there will be II?) from
Stanford. I don't think that's a good thing... what's the point?

~~~
dhawalhs
Cool! Didn't know this page existed. I maintain a similar list of courses over
at Class Central - <http://www.class-central.com> . In addition to Coursera's
courses the list also includes courses from Udacity and MITx for easy
comparison.

~~~
huherto
Your page has been my main destination to see which classes are available.
Thanks.

------
spariev
What's the status of HCI class ? I was so much waiting for it, and now
<https://www.coursera.org/course/hci> just gives 404

~~~
brown9-2
<http://www.hci-class.org/> is still up but doesn't seem to have been updated
in a while.

There was an email sent on Jan 29 announcing a delay, but I haven't seen
anything else since then.

------
evoxed
What the hell happened here? Just yesterday there were maybe ten courses, with
ten waiting to start... now it's starting to read like a curriculum!

~~~
paulovsk
Exactly. There's a TON of courses, now! Impressive.

------
a_bonobo
I've tried doing Algorithms I (Stanford) and I just couldn't keep up - I
currently work around 9-11 hours a day programming and handling data (PhD-
student) and in the night and on the weekends I just couldn't handle even more
programming, which made me feel like quite the loser (the final exam was
recently I think).

Anyone else already a drop-out? Feels bad, man.

------
Newky
I signed up for the Calculus one. Its an area which I learned by rote in
secondary school, and found that when I came to use some of this stuff in
college I was lacking. Hopefully when I am doing it because I want to I can
further my knowledge in the area.

The statistics one also looks very good.

------
denzil_correa
Factual error in the article

>The scientists, Andrew Ng and Daphne Koller, taught free Web-based courses
through Stanford last year that reached more than 100,000 students.

ONLY Andrew Ng taught a free online Machine Learning course last year.

------
freshfey
The new courses look great, but what's the point of offering even more courses
when they can't even start the announced ones (i.e. Anatomy)?

~~~
skb_
It seems kind of like they bit off more than they could chew. Even the courses
that are now running were delayed 2-3 months. But that's natural for any new
venture. I think with more iterations, they'll get better at it.

~~~
liyanchang
My guess is that the biggest hurdle isn't the technical challenge but
professor retention. I would imagine that some professors sign up but then a
big grant or other obligation comes up and they just no longer have the time.

Does anyone know for sure?

------
paulovsk
Does anyone know what TBA means?

<https://www.coursera.org/courses>

~~~
TechNewb
This is a good future resource: <http://www.acronymfinder.com/>

------
StCroix
Anyone know why some of the courses offered by the likes of Standford that are
available as open (free courses) on iTunesU and across the web aren't
available on Coursera? One thing I dislike about the courses on iTunesU is the
lack of being able to connect with others who are also studying along with
you. There's no community per se

~~~
dudurocha
Because the Coursera courses are made to be online, not only classes that were
put online.

The difference between Courser, Udacity and MITx, from iTunesU , earth
academic and the others is that they prime for being a 'real' class. You have
deadlines, exercises, projects and so on. And you can interact with your
peers.

